# My Encounter With Josh Romney, Mitt Romney's Son



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

Botl & Sotl,


Josh Romney, Son of Presidential Hopefull, Mitt Romney Came To Our Campus To Talk To College Students On Our Campus On October Wednesday 17th,2007. So I Got Permission to Leave Class Early and Meet Josh and I Asked Him The Best Question, Later On He Would Admitt to Me on Our Side Conversation About The SCHIP Bill.

Josh's Response to What His Dad (Mitts) View Point Was and I'll Spare You The Long Speech on How We All Love Kids.....Etc....Pointing Out Intresting Facts on How His Dad Cuts Taxes. He Then Told Me, It Should NOT, Be Up to the Tax Payers To Raise The Money, Especially During Economic Struggles. 

This is Just Something, I Thought, I Would Share.......




P.S. Cigar Smoking Is Political


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

So Romney believes the funding for this bill shouldn’t come from tax-payers. That’s an interesting way to split the difference. Apparently, he doesn’t want to appear to be against the bill, just against funding it. Seems like a pretty weasely way to oppose it if you ask me.

BTW, Exactly What Point Are You, Trying To Make With The, Capitalizing Of Every Word And The Random, Sprinkling Of Commas?


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Kidrock387 said:


> Botl & Sotl,
> 
> Josh Romney, Son of Presidential Hopefull, Mitt Romney Came To Our Campus To Talk To College Students On Our Campus On October Wednesday 17th,2007. So I Got Permission to Leave Class Early and Meet Josh and I Asked Him The Best Question, Later On He Would Admitt to Me on Our Side Conversation About The SCHIP Bill.
> 
> ...


Since, in theory, we are all taxpayers and the government operates on taxes, then how does he expect to fund SCHIP? Though private donations and telethons?


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

macjoe53 said:


> Since, in theory, we are all taxpayers and the government operates on taxes, then how does he expect to fund SCHIP? Though private donations and telethons?


That's what we're doing here in Buffalo! http://www.buffalonews.com/cityregion/columns/story/187560.html

:r


----------

